# RIP Gunner



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I finally was able to control emotions enough to upload these pictures. They are of Gunner, my previous German Shepherd. I had him since 7 weeks, purchased from a breeder. He died in a car accident at 7 months. He was my service dog and he will be missed.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dont ask how he caught this rabbit as I will never know. I think Ruby flushed it out from under the fence and it ran right into Gunners mouth LOL..I wasnt a raw feeder at the time I after snapping this pic I threw the 4 pound bunny out...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

And to lighten the mood of this sad thread I grabbed some pics of my other tard sticking his tongue into a pudding cup...



















The the painting I did


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy. I'm so sorry you lost him so quickly. I'm sure you miss him every day. Tragic. :frown:

What kind of service dog was he?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well if I told you what kind of Service dog he was I would be disclosing my disability, I dont feel comfortable doing so . He was a legit service dog who did his job very well. He wasnt really worked much as he still was a puppy but come a year old I was planning to get his hips certified and breed from him so others can experience a wonderful temp. this guy had. He was one of a kind. Since him I wasnt able to get another Shepherd so I got a Malinois.

If you really want to know my disability PM me and I have no issues telling you through there. I am working with a trainer to try to work through Lincolns temp. flaw to see if we could possibly get him certified as my service dog. For now hes in training. Hes getting better every single day tho so I have high hopes for my big dude lol. Hes got big paws to fill.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

No problem, I understand. :smile: Guess I'm a little slow tonight. Even though you said he was your service dog, I didn't get that he was YOUR service dog. 

You have some beautiful animals. And a real talent for painting! Wish I was even mildly crafty.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry about the loss of Gunner...he looked very noble even at a young age. I love when you post pictures of Lincoln(is that the name of your GSD) and your cat. Are they really good friends? How did you introduce them to each other?

Tami


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lincoln is my Belgian Malinois. As for introducing him to the cat I just brought the kitten her put it on the floor and made it clear that that it is my kitty and its not a toy lol. He plays rough with her at times but would never hurt her.


----------



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

That's some rough stuff. sorry to hear. I put down my 15 yr old Boxer and 17 yr old springer on the same night almost 2 yrs ago and I still tear up now and then. I hope you have many years with your new companion.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh gosh, I couldn't imagine losing a 7 month old pup, what a shame. That must have been so traumatic for you. He was lovely looking, I really like black german shepherds, there's just something about them. 
You're an awfully good artist, that painting is awesome!
Thanks for the photo's.


----------

